# Ref; Deluxe Cowboy Baked Beans



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

To be fair, I think I long ago stopped fitting into the proper categories with beans, but since I am making this for the Michigan Cookoff to bring, I thought I'd post the normal recipe I'd follow. I do not know where I originally got this idea from, I don't know if there -was- any thing but the vaguest notion of direction to how these became born. 

To start you need to soak the beans over night. 
*2 pounds of Navy
*1 pound of Pinto

Then you drain this off, give it a quick rinse <get dirt and the like off>. Then you boil the beans till they are soft. Then you drain them off..again, though you can leave some of the hot water in the bottom <since trying to pour off a massive kettle of boiling bean water? Not easy>.

Now to this you add..
*1 pound of ground beef, already browned.
*1 pound of bacon, fried and crumbled/cut.
*1 Pound of Ham- cubed. <I normally do this recipe around the holidays, so I have the ham already.>
*1 Jar of Candied Jalapenos.
*1 Stick of Butter.
*One big can of Bush's Baked Beans.
*Sriracha to taste
*Garlic Powder to taste
*BBQ Sauce of your choice to taste
*Brown Sugar to taste
*Chili Powder to taste

For the batch I'm bringing to MI I actually have 5 pounds of beans in total, and there is Pinto, Navy and some just red beans. Really any bean will work. I've opted to use pork breakfast sausage instead of ham. I'm using 1.5 pounds of home cured maple buckboard bacon, and closer to 2 pounds of ground beef.

As you can see..this is not a light side dish, it's more akin to a meal in and of it self, but it freezes well. At most you need some rice to plop it on for a complete meal. I personally stopped going through the hassle of baking it, as every thing is fully cooked when combined and oven space at holiday time is always at a premium.

When I make it later today for MI I'll be sure to get pictures.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 6, 2018)

That's one BIG-A** batch of beans! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

I can only imagine the scene from Blazing saddles at the MI contest. Sounds like a good recipe. Hopefully the wind isn't blowing eastward. 

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

You know they don't give horrible gas normally; I think because they're soaked, drained and rinsed, then boiled, and drained. There's probably some thing that explains it.. but here are the pictures.

I cut the maple bacon pretty big and didn't make it crispy when I was reheating it. Maybe I should have, not sure. The maple bacon was sticking to the pan from all the sugars in it, so I didn't. It was smoked to a safe temp to begin with, and when reheated I imagine they'll partially dissolve...

Course I have no idea how we'll reheat them, hopefully there is oven space. They may not look good, but these got a nice kick, a sweet tang. And I seemingly have enough to feed half the Union army ..!

Oh I forgot to mention; in lieu of straight brown sugar..I used up the last of a bottle of maple syrup <It was maybe 2 ounces in there>. Not that it's a big difference in that mess, but I figured I'd just share what I actually did..

You'll need to ask the Michiganers what they think. I don't think it's to spicy, or to mild..


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 7, 2018)

Those look real good.  They look like some fine rib stickin beans.  Enjoy the trip and safe travels.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Those look real good.  They look like some fine rib stickin beans.  Enjoy the trip and safe travels.


Thanks..we're about to leave, I just popped back on to verify Scott's number in my messages before we do. Since I'm not sure how my data connection will hold up!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2018)

The beans look really good!
We like ours spicy, but I bet yours were good!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 7, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The beans look really good!
> We like ours spicy, but I bet yours were good!
> Al


They got a bite. But dont overpower with heat


----------

